# "a newly Immigrant Family", please help...



## lamhey (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello all and seniors,

I need your valuable suggestion for my tax filing.

We (*I - 35, spouse -32, child - 2*) immigrated to Canada in *May 2014*, and became permanent resident on the same day.

I am working and analysing to file the tax return (2014) - in round figure (this is our first time):
State: Alberta
# total net income (myself): 23,400; income tax deducted [box 22]: 3,200; Tuition fee: 1,500 (5 months, part time)
# total net income (spouse): 1,300; no income tax deducted
# no income for child

I got the result as to claim 3,300 (for me) - I did myself doing the software for tax return.

My question is: *Since the total income is less than 28,000 (for a family of three), is there any possibility of getting more money back from the tuition fee (I have seen we can get 120 for each month part)?*. Someone is saying I can get back money also from my tuition fee.

I am desperately looking for suggestions.

Your replies are most welcome.

Thanks.

Lamhey


----------



## Elbyron (Apr 3, 2009)

If your educational institution is eligible, they would have issued you a T2202A form that shows how much tuition you paid in 2014, and the number of part-time and full-time months you attended in 2014. When you enter all this information from this form into your tax software, it will automatically claim the tuition credits you are entitled to. So just make sure that you entered the tuition amount into the software and that will let it claim the full credit. However, it is a non-deductible tax credit, and thus for the federal taxes, the $1500 tuition would only result in increasing your refund by $225 (15% of the credit), plus another $90 for the 5 months (5 x 120 x .15). There would be a provincial component to it to, but that will vary by province.


----------



## lamhey (Feb 18, 2015)

Elbyron said:


> If your educational institution is eligible, they would have issued you a T2202A form that shows how much tuition you paid in 2014, and the number of part-time and full-time months you attended in 2014. When you enter all this information from this form into your tax software, it will automatically claim the tuition credits you are entitled to. So just make sure that you entered the tuition amount into the software and that will let it claim the full credit. However, it is a non-deductible tax credit, and thus for the federal taxes, the $1500 tuition would only result in increasing your refund by $225 (15% of the credit), plus another $90 for the 5 months (5 x 120 x .15). There would be a provincial component to it to, but that will vary by province.


Hi Elbyron,

Thank you very much for the reply.

I have T2202A, which shows 5 months part time, and amount as 1500.

The software shows the claimable amount will be transferred to another year, but is it possible to get it this time?

I have attached the page for your reference. And what does "The person claiming the transfer should not attach this schedule to his or her return." written at the end mean?

Thanks again,

-Lamhey


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

You have maximized your other tax credits, and as a result you don't need to use this tuition credit this year. You are able to transfer this to future years. Since your wife earned very little, you are probably getting a large spousal credit, plus the credit for your child. Have a look at schedule 1 (see line 12 in your schedule 7) and you will see the credits are exceeding the amount of federal tax paid. As a result, there is no use for the tuition credit. These are credits, not deductions. As a result, if your credit exceeds your income, those extra credits are lost. You cannot force your tax return to include the tuition credits because the income less credits is negative, and that gets floored to zero. You should get refunded all your federal income taxes. 

I am not familiar with Alberta provincial taxes, but in Ontario there would be a similar schedule for tuition which would result in a separate provincial refund calculation, but all on the same return.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

lamhey said:


> And what does "The person claiming the transfer should not attach this schedule to his or her return." written at the end mean?


If you were to transfer tuition credits to another person, that other person should not attach your schedule 7 to their return.


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

You cannot get back more in taxes than you pay. Hopefully your salary will be going up in future years anyway, so that tax credit will come in handy.


----------



## lamhey (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi lb71 & CalgaryPotato,

Thanks a lot for the reply.

Yeh, I got 3,300 to claim (I had paid 3200 as tax during paychecks, + 100 from over payment for CPP), but a so called tax guy is saying I can get back more money from Tution fee too, I really can't trust upon him (He was saying 4000+), but the thing is if I can get more money logically & legally why won't I try for it, thats why I wanted some advice from this forum. I just wanted to make sure I am doing it correctly.

- Lamhey


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

If you are already claiming back all the taxes you prepaid, I don't see how you can claim more. Unless Alberta has a credit system for low-income people like Ontario's, only more generous. Which seems unlikely. If you are the student and the principle wage earner your best bet is to carry the unused portion of the tuition and education amount forward to deduct in future years, as your tax program is prompting you to do.


----------



## lamhey (Feb 18, 2015)

OhGreatGuru said:


> If you are already claiming back all the taxes you prepaid, I don't see how you can claim more. Unless Alberta has a credit system for low-income people like Ontario's, only more generous. Which seems unlikely. If you are the student and the principle wage earner your best bet is to carry the unused portion of the tuition and education amount forward to deduct in future years, as your tax program is prompting you to do.


Thanks a lot OhGreatGuru.

May I ask, is there any provision of claiming more money if the total income is 28,000 (for a family in alberta), In the tax software, where is has been stated?

- Lamhey


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Did your spouse claim WITB? 

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/bnfts/wtb/menu-eng.html


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

lamhey said:


> Thanks a lot OhGreatGuru.
> 
> May I ask, is there any provision of claiming more money if the total income is 28,000 (for a family in alberta), In the tax software, where is has been stated?
> 
> - Lamhey


Not extactly tax refund, but this is definitely more money - 
Is UCCB, CCTB setup for your children? What about RESP, are you contributing there? Fill the RESP form correctly. I had made a mistake in filling the primary caregiver, so didnt get the extra $50 extra grant in the first year. You should get $600 grant (500 plus 100 extra for low income) for 2014.


----------



## lamhey (Feb 18, 2015)

scorpion_ca said:


> Did your spouse claim WITB?
> 
> http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/bnfts/wtb/menu-eng.html


Hi Scorpion_ca,

Thanks a lot for the reply. I have a question regarding WITB. We immigrated in May 2014 from native country, so weren't in Canada throughout the year, does this applies for us (new immigrants in 2014) too?




amitdi said:


> Not extactly tax refund, but this is definitely more money -
> Is UCCB, CCTB setup for your children? What about RESP, are you contributing there? Fill the RESP form correctly. I had made a mistake in filling the primary caregiver, so didnt get the extra $50 extra grant in the first year. You should get $600 grant (500 plus 100 extra for low income) for 2014.


Hi amitdi,

Thanks a lot for the reply, I will do some research accordingly.

- Lamhey


----------

